# My "avatar Scorpion"



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

Finally I have my "Avatar", I want to thank Javier Diez 80% of the job is yours and has done very well, Manuel Paredes also aid from the grip of an oak fantastic.

The two types of oak, one against grain and finished with linseed oil, wax alex (old furniture wax), I could not polish more, I resent my right hand injury.
The tubular rubber China has been my first choice (18/42, cut to 13 cm.) But makes more evidence, I find the power and precision to 10 meters.

I hope you like .... Alf


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Like it a lot, that's a great looking shooter.

Arne


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

It`s a well thought out design, and perfectly crafted...I do wonder why the spanish designs have their forks set so far apart?...Is there some advantage to having forks set wider apart as opposed to having them very close set ( as with pickle fork shooters )?...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice!
Looks like some fun is in your future.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great Alf, some fine craftsmanship!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking slingshot.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yes sir, i see you went with a different aiming system the scorpion adds some class to the rig, good job my friend


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great slingshot Alf! Very very good shooter.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks great very well balanced!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's the first time i've seen gangsta style with a spanish slingshot. it's a great piece, i really like the scorpion! i'm intrigued by your attachment method with the leather tabs and bolts. i wish slingshooting was a big thing here as it is there. great job


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic, just fantastic!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i really like your pistol grip shooters . your alacran is very eye catching .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*"Tournament Winner"*


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

AKLEIN said:


> Like it a lot, that's a great looking shooter.
> 
> Arne


Thank you very much mate.

Greetings ..... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

AZ shooter said:


> It`s a well thought out design, and perfectly crafted...I do wonder why the spanish designs have their forks set so far apart?...Is there some advantage to having forks set wider apart as opposed to having them very close set ( as with pickle fork shooters )?...


Hello friend

In Spain, most tournaments are accurate.
The "Avatar" is a custom design of the shooter, in my case I have the big hands, the grip fills my hand and the width of the fork gives me stability and comfort in the fingers, had never practiced with focus and really very effective, I'm happy with the result of work I can practice all the techniques to accurately

Thanks mate .... Alf

(use translator)


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Very nice!
> Looks like some fun is in your future.


Hello Master Bill

Glad you like it, but most use the slingshot is the hunter gives me great confidence when shooting rounds of technical change.

Thank you very much Mr. Bill ........ Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Looks great Alf, some fine craftsmanship!


thank you very much
I have very good friends and learning from you all.

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Great looking slingshot.


Thank you very much friend

greeting


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> yes sir, i see you went with a different aiming system the scorpion adds some class to the rig, good job my friend


Hello Master Newconvert

It was great fun and learned a lot working together with Manuel and Javier, I am trying to enter in the forum.

Muchas gracias y un abrazote ...... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Great slingshot Alf! Very very good shooter.


Hi Bob

Thank you very much, as always make a small collection of "Avatar" and then return to my natural and spontaneous creativity.

Un fuerte abrazo Maestro Bob .... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> That looks great very well balanced!


You're right, with many pieces influencing the design.

Matt thank you very much ..... A


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

pop shot said:


> that's the first time i've seen gangsta style with a spanish slingshot. it's a great piece, i really like the scorpion! i'm intrigued by your attachment method with the leather tabs and bolts. i wish slingshooting was a big thing here as it is there. great job


The reason is to change the tires with ease and power to different intensities of the screws make pressure on the leather with a piece of rod to firm.

Thanks for your comment ..... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Knoll said:


> Fantastic, just fantastic!


Thank you very much mate, thank you for your comment.

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Imperial said:


> [font=comic sans ms, cursive]i really like your pistol grip shooters . your alacran is very eye catching .[/font]


Hello Imperial

Thanks, Thanks, can not miss an "Avatar" in his collection.

Un abrazote .... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

e~shot said:


> *"Tournament Winner"*


Thank you very much for his encouragement Master.

A hug ....... Alf


----------

